# Reasons to hate winter



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 18, 2013)

I said OUCH a lot and I guess I'm not the only one who cannot drive in snow. mg: Yes, I don't get winter.


----------



## Retired (Dec 18, 2013)

That's why our forefathers founded Florida....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 18, 2013)

Florida sounds really good to me right now, alligators and all.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 18, 2013)

Cat Dancer said:


> Florida sounds really good to me right now, alligators and all.



Sounds good to me too.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know if this will work, but it's kind of funny. 

[video=facebook;1578042883777]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1578042883777[/MEDIA]


----------



## Retired (Dec 18, 2013)

> Florida sounds really good to me right now, alligators and all.



Like this one, that visited our backyard after catching his lunch....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow. mg:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 18, 2013)

Nope i will take the snow over that guy anytime   let it snow let it snow let it snow lol


----------



## Retired (Dec 18, 2013)

_Alligators don't like snow(balls)_


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 18, 2013)

Hoo boy, those cars sliding around were scary!!! (And I liked the car chase CD, hahaha  )

Man, down under we've got no idea what we are missing this time of year....

Well, back to my December - March audible crackling.


----------



## making_art (Dec 20, 2013)

Steve wrote: 





> That's why our forefathers founded Florida



and.....Vancouver Island


----------

